# Learning FreeBSD through vmware...cannot set console resolution



## george_k (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello,

I'm slowly learning FreeBSD through a virtualized environment. I'd like to eventually make it my primary OS.

I'm having trouble setting console resolution.

I've added 
	
	



```
vesa_load="YES"
```
 to loader.conf. I've installed vmware-tools but when I try to invoke 
	
	



```
vidcontrol MODE_XYZ
```
 I get the following error:


```
vidcontrol: cannot activate raster display: Inappropriate ioctl for device
```

Any ideas what needs fixing?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 16, 2011)

Does the vmware VESA BIOS support graphic modes?  What does
`# vidcontrol -i mode`
report?

Also, Using X For A High Resolution Console On FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2011)

Keep in mind that for some of those resolutions a custom kernel is needed with SC_PIXEL_MODE set.


----------

